#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Sony Xperia Z.

## Bettyboo

Cost just under 20,000 baht in Dubai. Had it for about 3 weeks now and am very very happy with it.

Guess what I'm gonna do at the Pintsman when I come back...



JB, NFC, 4G, very fast, very good and very very sexy. Me likes it a lot.

You can keep your Samsung S4 bits of plastic...

----------


## Dillinger

Would have been great for songkran that.  There's another model the zl that's 3000 baht cheaper 

Same spec without the waterproof gimmick.  It is smaller due to that too

----------


## Bettyboo

What are you using now Dilinger? Is there 4G in Bkk yet?

----------


## withnallstoke

I got a new one last week.
Samsung, 400 baht.

It's brilliant.
You can make telephone calls on it when you're away from the house, and it's got little push buttons instead of the usual big round dialling disc with holes in to poke your fingers through.

----------


## Dillinger

I'm in Malaysia now,  with the mussies like yourself. 
I've still got a galaxy advance.  It's the longest I've ever owned a phone,  11 months now.  I can't really  justify upgrading it,  I see all these new phones have full hd now,  but I never watch movies on the phone.  I do like the
Sonys,  that HTC one looks nice too.   But I will stick with this until it breaks I reckon

----------


## jizzybloke

I'm still using my S2, I do have an S3 but I'm happy with this one

----------


## Bettyboo

> I got a new one last week. Samsung, 400 baht.


Mmm, I'm currently having a video conference with the missus in Bkk, checking the weather, watching an HD movie, downloading some songs, taking pictures of the camels outside (13mb...), playing Real Racing 3, chatting to a Japanese 'doll', checking my bank balance, being updated about the latest world news while being navigated to a wadi, reading a book, checking the capital of Botswana, listening to the local radio while using my phone as a hotspot for my laptop, editing some powerpoint slides and word documents; whilst scuba diving...




> galaxy advance


A nice phone, for a Samsung...




> I'm still using my S2


Oh dear. Having said that, the missus has one and it works well for her. I'm a bit worried she'll take the Sony off my hands when I return in July. She went fuking ballistic when I told her I had a weekend in Dubai and bought meself a new phone (didn't tell her everything...).

----------


## Dillinger

> It's the longest I've ever owned a phone, 11 months now


I nearly tempted fate there.

Ive just looked for my phone couldnt find it anywhere.
I was by the pool for the last hour or so.

I just sent my son down to see if i left it by the lounger. Then I remembered I have that " lookout security" on it. so i logged on on my pc and pressed the scream button and the fukkin thing was outside in my trainer. I would have neverr found it there tonight, not until I played tennis again.

If you have an android, make sure you install that app , it even shows you on the map where it is and you can wipe all those home made pornos off it also :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> (didn't tell her everything...).



Come on then, sharing is caring 

I could have had a Russian here for 900 ringgit, 9000baht.
I came home and had a tug instead  :Sad: 
I was also shown this fat Indian for 150 ringgit, for half an hour.
I do pull my own pud quite regular here

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I love me new phone so much it is always in my hand or warming itself in me pants... I'll check 'lookout security' on the playstore though, thanks.

(I bet it smelt awful after being in your shoe for a while...  :Sad:  )

----------


## Bettyboo

> I was also shown this fat Indian for 150 ringgit, for half an hour.


 :Sad: 

I don't want to say anything about that.

My beautiful Sony Xperia is too classy for porn, but if it wasn't then Hitomi Tanaka would look fantastic on its 5 inch HD Sony Bravia 2 screen... wipes clean too, waterproof you see.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Ive just had a sniff., tis a bit ripe that Samsung plastic,now.... smells better than when pulled out of my left pocket though :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> My beautiful Sony Xperia is too classy for porn


Here's another app for your phone, if not for porn,maybe some Marc Almond albums or Erasure concerts :Smile: ....

ttorrent

i guess Oman is a bit strict with the websites though ??

On my laptop I use this what Wujou Mao put up

https://teakdoor.com/2425604-post9.html


It's the nuts.... I can get BBCi Player, Red Tube..... thats about the only 2 sites I use it for really. Piece of cake to use too

----------


## Bettyboo

^ my HideninjaVPN is good. I'm thinking about sorting out a Netflix or video Amazon account now that I've got this phone. I decided to go with the big screen phone, not bother with a tablet, and get a decent laptop. Got a nice 24" flatscreen TV too, so I can output from the phone - it'll fit in my luggage to bring back to Bkk.

----------


## Bettyboo

Also picked up a Beats Audio NFC speaker (my laptop speakers are shite, and it works with that too).

----------


## FailSafe

You spent 20K on a phone?  They  must be ice skating in hell, because it has to have frozen over. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What TV you got ? 

I have a Samsung smart tv and I can stream everything off my Acer laptop or phone to it. The TV has a nice little surround system. It was only 100 quid too. I popped to the shop the other day, left my tunes on and could hear it outside, not a bad feat considering I live on the 20th floor :Smile: 

These are them

----------


## peterpan

I purchased a Sony erricson 8 yrs ago. swore black and blue never buy another Sony . What a peice of shit.

----------


## Bettyboo

> You spent 20K on a phone?


Rolling in it now I'm working for the A-rabs... Your FIL still got the Ranger. Not seen or driven it yet??? I'll be driving mine well before you drive yours at this rate. Started building the house this week; if the missus takes some pics then I'll get me old thread going. Just clearing the land now, hope to be done by December/January (or not...).




> What TV you got ?


A very cheap one; Haier. It cost about 6000 baht, 24 inch, good pic, shite sound (got a cheap LG surround soud sytem, about 2500 baht). Was the only one I could find that fits in my suitcase to bring back to Bkk where I'll use it as a bedroom monitor/TV.




> What a peice of shit.


 :Sad: 

The new Sony phones are a lot better since they split with Ericcson.

----------


## FailSafe

Had it for a while now (though I've been working away from home and will be gone until the end of this month, after which I'll have some time off to play with my toys- I've gotta pay for them first)- I'll put up a thread when the bike is delivered in a few weeks (and, frankly, I'm much more interested in the bike than the truck).

----------


## pseudolus

GF wants to sell her Arco S. Only 6 months old, and just as water proof as this doofer. Black. 11k in  Pattaya.

http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/...xperia-acro-s/

----------


## taxexile

Ive just bought a gummio vx452m, its got lpg, blx, dfk, cim and cof.

With 4g on  I can etherblast via backdoor protocol 69 and  stackblow interface is never a problem.
A splashproof box means it is always ready for watersports too.

With its automated squashpump, soft rim entry ports and the latest in virus protection im never alone with my vx452m.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I wish I'd got one of those...

Sounds expensive mind.

----------


## Gerbil

> A splashproof box means it is always ready for watersports too.
> 
> With its automated squashpump, soft rim entry ports and the latest in virus protection


What the hell is this? A phone or a sex toy?  :bunny3:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Had it for a while now


Are you sure???




> frankly, I'm much more interested in the bike


Here we go, trying to attract attention away. The Ranger never did get delivered did it, come on, you can tell us. I know you're a Samsung S4 kinda guy.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> Had it for a while now
> 
> 
> Are you sure???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Distract'. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It actually was delivered in late October (I feel like I took advantage of someone, even though I never asked for anything- it's actually one of the reasons I didn't pick it up sooner- maybe I'll tell you an interesting story one day which is the exact opposite of most stories told on TD, but it won't be posted here).

In any case, the bike should be ready soon- my accessories ship from the States this week and will need to be installed- I should have it pretty soon- Kawi called last week and said they will probably have it available  by the 15th- I'll have to send them my exhaust and other stuff so they can do the work, and I'll have it after that (it's a one-day job).

I'll post some pics for you when it's delivered (along with the Wildtrak) when I'm done with my current project- you'll just have to amuse yourself with your big-boy phone until then :Smile: - should be around the 30th (maybe first week of June), when I'll be back home and looking for an escape from the wife (though I probably won't go all the way to the ME for a break...) :mid: 

I _am_ looking at the S4, though...

----------


## boatboy

Not a phone but a bloody good 8 inch tablet with 4g connectivity
6000thb delivered to my door

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> A splashproof box means it is always ready for watersports too.
> 
> With its automated squashpump, soft rim entry ports and the latest in virus protection
> 
> 
> What the hell is this? A phone or a sex toy?


 :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

> my accessories ship from the States


Chrome, tassels, leather chaps...  :Smile: 




> (it's a one-day job)


In Thailand???

 :smiley laughing: 





> should be around the 30th (maybe first week of June), when I'll be back home and looking for an escape from the wife (though I probably won't go all the way to the ME for a break...)


Get up to Bkk for the middle of July, bring the truck, bike on the back - I have 6 weeks to relax, so be pleased to let you buy me that beer (those beers).

p.s. don't go for the S4, get the HTC One instead.




> Not a phone but a bloody good 8 inch tablet with 4g


Go on, gives us another clue... A Samsung?

----------


## Gerbil

I want one of these:

----------


## socal

> I prefer goats; they better fit my girth, and offer a rather playful fight (not the French/Belgian varieties, obviously).


I was close to getting the new Sony but I went with the superior BlackBerry instead. 

So you are in second place. The BB Z10 is a better all around machine and is more of a status symbol then the Sony.

----------


## Primo

> I purchased a Sony erricson 8 yrs ago. swore black and blue never buy another Sony . What a peice of shit.


Shit phones. I took one to Thailand and it died,sent it back and they would not exchange it or repair it because they said it had water damage but the only water it got close to was sweat in my pockets. Would never buy anything by them again. Got a Nokia and that is still working after 6 years and plenty of sweat.

----------


## Dillinger

Maybe you should invest in some cotton underpants Primo.
I bought the Xperia ZL yesterday, the equivalent of 17000 baht and they threw in a 16gb memory card and a red Xperia t shirt that will be used as a duster or mop for my sweaty sack

----------


## socal

> Maybe you should invest in some cotton underpants Primo.
> I bought the Xperia ZL yesterday, the equivalent of 17000 baht and they threw in a 16gb memory card and a red Xperia t shirt that will be used as a duster or mop for my sweaty sack


The BlackBerry will get you more pussy. Granted, a Sony is a fairly exotic phone

----------


## Dillinger

Here's the ZL vs your z10


The same size phones, but my ZL packs in a 5" screen compared to your little 4.2".
It's also full HD 1920x1080 compared to your 1280x768.
The pixel density is 441ppi compared to your 356
Mine has DLNA, yours doesnt, meaning  you can't stream some ladyboy cock thrusting up you,  from your phone to TV :Smile: 
Mine has a 13mp camera compared to your 8mp and will pick out the blue vein in Emmas pork sword. Also note the dedicated camera button
More battery power 2,370 mah compared to your 1,800mah
Faster CPU clock speed  4x1.5ghz compared to your 2x1.5ghz
There's also a million more apps

I could go on and on, but no doubt, unless your hung like Ron Jeremy,  I do have  a bigger fatter cock than you also.

Your blackberry does have a removeable battery though :rofl: 

How much did you pay for the Blackberry Socal ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

That Z10 is an utter pile of shite.

No wonder Blackberry are releasing BBM for IOS and Android; they're finished as a phone manufacturer unless they start making decent Android handsets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The BlackBerry will get you more pussy.


Yeah, if you dip it in catnip and dump it at a cat shelter.

 :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Here's the ZL vs your z10
> 
> 
> The same size phones, but my ZL packs in a 5" screen compared to your little 4.2".
> It's also full HD 1920x1080 compared to your 1280x768.
> The pixel density is 441ppi compared to your 356
> Mine has DLNA, yours doesnt, meaning  you can't stream some ladyboy cock thrusting up you,  from your phone to TV
> Mine has a 13mp camera compared to your 8mp and will pick out the blue vein in Emmas pork sword. Also note the dedicated camera button
> More battery power 2,370 mah compared to your 1,800mah
> ...


It is like comparing a Lamborghini to a Viper. 

Viper is faster then the Lambo but the Lambo still gets you more pussy. My BBZ10 is the perfect size compared to the Sony's and Samsungs which are too big and the iPhone's which are too small. The top CEO's in the world want Blackberries still.

To be completely honest, I wanted every excuse in the world to get the Sony but this Lebanese salesman dropped his pants and gave me the BlackBerry for a steal. Both where priced at $100 on a 3 year contract but the salesman gave me the BlackBerry for $0 dollars on a 3 year.

----------


## socal

> That Z10 is an utter pile of shite.
> 
> No wonder Blackberry are releasing BBM for IOS and Android; they're finished as a phone manufacturer unless they start making decent Android handsets.


Hemroid hand sets ? Are you fucking kidding me ? The BBZ10 is getting good reviews from even the harshest critics. 

Hemroid has such a childish feel and look to it. It works alright but it makes me puke. 


BlackBerry professional and slick.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> The BlackBerry will get you more pussy.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you dip it in catnip and dump it at a cat shelter.


Have you ever even seen a Z10 in real life ? Have you demo'd it ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The top CEO's in the world want Blackberries still.


Bullshit, they have been dumping BES and Blackberry by the bucketload, ever since Blackberry said that companies will HAVE to upgrade to BB10 - and pay for it!

This is one of the most poorly-managed companies in recent history, and giving away BBM, which is one of their last vaguely valuable assets, is a desperate attempt to try and keep it alive.

They've been losing big corporate customers to Apple and Google since the beginning of last year; my company included. We now run our own mobile infrastructure and let people choose from a range of handsets.

Blackberry went out of the door last year, along with their increasingly unreliable service.




> "To be completely honest, I wanted every excuse in the world to get the Sony but this Lebanese salesman dropped his pants and gave me the BlackBerry for a steal. Both where priced at $100 on a 3 year contract but the salesman gave me the BlackBerry for $0 dollars on a 3 year."


That's because no fucker wants them, dummy!

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


Of course I have, I've tried out all the new BB handsets, Z10 and Q10 included and given them to some colleagues to try.

Not ONE person liked BB10.

That's why we're binning Blackberry.

It's not even a choice any more, and our users can choose from four different smartphones.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Boo, some good news for you:

Sony Experia Z gets 4.2.2 update

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> The top CEO's in the world want Blackberries still.
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they have been dumping BES and Blackberry by the bucketload, ever since Blackberry said that companies will HAVE to upgrade to BB10 - and pay for it!
> 
> This is one of the most poorly-managed companies in recent history, and giving away BBM, which is one of their last vaguely valuable assets, is a desperate attempt to try and keep it alive.
> ...


This is shit.

The only reason they have been losing corporate customers is because they had the corporate market cornered a few short years ago.

And evereyone knows when a product bombs. The BB playbook bombed.

You make it sound like the new BB line has bombed which is total and utter shit. They are selling good and getting good reviews.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


More shit.

I can zip around on the new BB system way faster and more efficiently then on my old HTC Hemroid. 

If you hand employees a BB10 after they have been on Hemroid or IPhone for years then of course they wont like the BB cuz they have no experince with it.

It took me a day to figure it out and let me tell you, zipping between apps and incoming shit, the BB is miles ahead. Fucking miles ahead ! Too bad your tobs didn't take the time to learn it.

----------


## Bettyboo

> The BB Z10 is a better all around machine and is more of a status symbol then the Sony.


Nope. & nope.




> I bought the Xperia ZL yesterday


Welcome to the club, brother. The dedicated camera button is a great for you.




> Both where priced at $100 on a 3 year contract but the salesman gave me the BlackBerry for $0 dollars on a 3 year.


& why do you think that might be???




> The BBZ10 is getting good reviews from even the harshest critics.


Yes it is a good phone. I quite liked it, but not over the Sony or HTC One.




> Boo, some good news for you: Sony Experia Z gets 4.2.2 update


Heyyyyyy, good news. I'm in and at it!

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> The BB Z10 is a better all around machine and is more of a status symbol then the Sony.
> 
> 
> Nope. & nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of you whoors are reading too much into the fact that I got a deal on my Z10 that it implies that they wanted to flog them.

It was on sale. Sale is no more.

*Update: Rogers puts the BlackBerry Z10 on an introductory sale, offers it up for $139.99 on a 3-year*



My old phone was an HTC. It did the job and I would buy the South Korean product again.

----------


## pseudolus

people who play around have a sony. I tried one for a while,  and now back to BB's again because for work they are unsurpassed. Simple fact peeps.

----------


## Bettyboo

> My old phone was an HTC. It did the job and I would buy the South Korean product again.


Mmm, you surely know, and are just looking for a bite...




> people who play around have a sony. I tried one for a while, and now back to BB's again because for work they are unsurpassed. Simple fact peeps.


Depends on your job, Isuppose. I reckon the new BB is a nice phone, probably in the top 10 smartphones, but it doesn't do anything extra for my work. I do like to play with the Sony 'tis true.

----------


## Gerbil

Should have gone for one of these:

----------


## Dillinger

I like the one in brown 

for humour reasons obviously :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Should have gone for one of these:


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

BlackBerry is finished, everything points to someone buying them out.

----------


## Bangyai

> I got a new one last week.
> Samsung, 400 baht.
> 
> It's brilliant.
> You can make telephone calls on it when you're away from the house, and it's got little push buttons instead of the usual big round dialling disc with holes in to poke your fingers through.


Cooooooooooool . I've heard about those. Apparently they have no cables you have to plug in to the wall so thats what makes them so mobile. Never catch on though. People don't want telephones that are mobile, they want a life a support system that you can make calls on in an emergency .

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Funily enough the latest Samsung S4 calls itself a "life companion"...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Can the Blackberry do this:



I end my case...

----------


## baldrick

if my phone started drinking my beer I would be getting rid of it rather quickly.

this thread got touched up - greens I got from it now point to " crap from computer news"

whoever that turd mod is needs to remove himself from this section as he obviously understands computers less than butterfly

----------


## socal

After spending a few months with BlackBerrys new BlackBerry Z10, I  can safely say the companys last hope when it comes to the  ultra-competitive smartphone industry actually does a few things very  well.
 It might sound like blasphemy, but in some cases, it even  accomplishes certain tasks better than both iOS and even my personal  mobile platform of choice, Android.

*1. Its actually faster*

The Blackberry Z10 is displayed at the BlackBerry 10 launch event at Pier 36 in Manhattan on January 30, 2013 in New York City.

 The BlackBerry 10 browser is slightly faster than any browser Ive used on either iOS or Android-based devices. Even apps and email messages tend to open up quicker than what Ive experienced on competing platforms.
 After a few hours of use, its lack of a traditional home button also starts to make sense.
 The Z10 forces the user to swipe left and right as well as up and  down to navigate through its menus. At first, this seems strange and it,  admittedly, takes some getting used to. After a few hours, it actually  becomes very intuitive and makes more sense than having a traditional  home screen.
*2. Fewer apps means theyre easier to find*

A smaller app store might not necessarily be a bad thing, it just depends on how you look at it.

 The BlackBerry 10 store might only have 100,000 apps available right  now but, in some ways, this is actually a blessing in disguise.
 Finding useful apps in the Android or iOS marketplace is  significantly more difficult, especially if you want to look beyond the  top 10 paid and unpaid apps list.
 Since the app pickings are slimmer on the Z10, it gives new  developers the opportunity to rise to the top more easily. Also, most of  the main apps the average smartphone user takes advantage of are  already available anyway. Popular apps like Facebook, Twitter and Instagram are ready and waiting for you to download, and thats all most users will be looking for anyway.
*3. Predictive typing is awesome*

The predictive typing feature on the BlackBerry Z10 works very well.

 Ive never really completely gotten the hang of typing on a touch  screen and, occasionally, I find myself missing the tactile buttons from  my first smartphone, an old BlackBerry 8300. The Z10′s  predictive typing technique is by far the the best touchscreen-based  virtual keyboard Ive ever used.
 While typing, the Z10 predicts the word you might want to create. If  it ends up being the one you actually want, you simply swipe and it  appears instantly. This saves time and works well when typing at  blisteringly fast speeds. Like other aspects of the BlackBerry 10  operating system, predictive typing takes a little getting used to, but  once you get the hang of it, its very intuitive.
 The new BlackBerry Z10 smartphone is available through various carriers. You can get a BlackBerry Z10 with TELUS for $149 on a 3-year term with a minimum $50 monthly bill.


_So Betty, another test for you. 
_

----------


## Dillinger

> this thread got touched up - greens I got from it now point to " crap from computer news"


Some of mine got chopped too. However the dildo phones are still there sitting pretty :Smile: 

One of the questions I wanted to ask Betty was to see his actual underwater pics or maybe videos from his Xperia Z ? 

The ZR is a better shooter underwater apparently.

Check out the below link for vid:

Xperia




> Sony Xperia ZR vs Xperia Z - Conclusion
> Ultimately there is remarkably little to choose between the two handsets. The specs, cameras, connectivity options and physical design are all pretty similar. The improved waterproofing on the Sony Xperia ZR is quite exciting but we question how many people will actually take it for a dip anyway. That really just leaves the display, which is unarguably better on the Sony Xperia Z, making it the better handset overall.
> 
> However it’s also more expensive, coming in at around £450 (while the Xperia ZR is likely to retail for around £350). So if you want the best, go for the Xperia Z, but if you can live with an inferior screen then the Sony Xperia ZR is an excellent value option, and if you want to try some underwater photography on your phone it’s the only option.




Sony Xperia ZR vs Xperia Z: Compared and Contrasted ? Which Should You Buy?

----------


## Dillinger

Socal, why did you omit the link and  title from your post  ?

Oh I see what you did now now :Smile: 



Three things BlackBerry now does better than iOS or Android | canada.com

 :rofl: 






> 1. It’s actually faster


Bullshit is it faster, although the Z10 is no slouch



> BlackBerry 10 operating system is nippy and shows no signs of lag in use on the Z10. Indeed its Geekbench 2 score of 1725 puts it in the upper echelons of current smartphones, even if it does mean the Xperia Z is marginally faster of the two.






> 2. Fewer apps means they’re easier to find


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 



> 3. Predictive typing is awesome


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

You cock Socal :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

not the bloody smart phone BB - all smart phones are shite. Because? I don;'t give a  fuck about pictures, games, music,  videos,  and the million other waste of time bullshit you get with a smart phone. i want a decent keyboard and a brilliant mail client. BB has both of those and smart phones do not. they suck the fat one when it comes to editing excels for example where as with a BB it is easy. 

What BB need to do is to stop this Bolt  On BB package that is needed. that is shit and what drives  customers away.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 2. Fewer apps means they’re easier to find


That has to be one of the best spins ever! I wonder how much this knob jockey got for writing this piece.

It should read: "2. It's got fuck all apps worth downloading so you might as well buy a Nokia, at least the maps are top notch".

 :Smile:

----------


## socal

> 2. Fewer apps means theyre easier to find
> 			
> 		
> 
> That has to be one of the best spins ever! I wonder how much this knob jockey got for writing this piece.
> 
> It should read: "2. It's got fuck all apps worth downloading so you might as well buy a Nokia, at least the maps are top notch".


as if you need 50,000 apps. Nobody does.

Sure google has open source but that can lead to security issues. And with a lot of those apps, they are as useless as tits on a bull. you get what you pay for

----------


## baldrick

> you get what you pay for


in your case - 0 dollars and a blowjob for a blackberry

the writing is on the wall for RIM - they were mainly a business tool because they had the push email system early enough but now any device can be made to work with microsoft exchange server or one of the open source solutions

they managed to foist BBM onto the luddites , but many of them are now migrating to wider interacting protocols

RIM like apple is destined to sink

----------


## Gerbil

It is the BYOD surge in businesses that has killed RIM.

Even RIM realise it and are developing software for IOS & Android which will allow admins on BES to remotely manage and if necessary wipe their business data (only) from their users phones.

RIM is dead as a hardware manufacturer and will sink into complete obscurity if IOS/Android incorporate that same functionality into their O/S natively.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> in your case - 0 dollars and a blowjob for a blackberry
> 
> the writing is on the wall for RIM - they were mainly a business tool because they had the push email system early enough but now any device can be made to work with microsoft exchange server or one of the open source solutions
> 
> ...


I was talking about how open source is bad for security and useless apps. Not to mention all the fucking ads spyware associated with Google. They are one security breach away from everyone with brains switching back to blackberry. 

But I understand that you like Google os because it can be put on your dildo phones and anal probe phones  :smiley laughing:

----------


## socal

> It is the BYOD surge in businesses that has killed RIM.
> 
> Even RIM realise it and are developing software for IOS & Android which will allow admins on BES to remotely manage and if necessary wipe their business data (only) from their users phones.
> 
> RIM is dead as a hardware manufacturer and will sink into complete obscurity if IOS/Android incorporate that same functionality into their O/S natively.


Don't ever count a tech company out. Even if BlackBerry gets bought out, the name has value and it will be around for a long time. And as I just said, Google is a spyware, adware, mal ware orgy. One security breach will take the wind out of Google. 

It's childish theme also won't stand the test of time. Even the fucking name is awfully childish

----------


## socal

The BlackBerry has higher pixel density then the Sony so fuck ya sideways

----------


## baldrick

Just being dense is not necessarily a positive

but RIM on if that is what makes you happy

----------


## socal

> Just being dense is not necessarily a positive
> 
> but RIM on if that is what makes you happy


Sorry to put to rest your perverted joke but Rim is just an abbreviation. 

The company is called Research In Motion.

----------


## Dillinger

Did the salesman tell you that after you went downtown ?   :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Did the salesman tell you that after you went downtown ?


Most Canadians know about this fine company. The only phone designed and built by a white man. Sure, Google and apple are seppo but silicon valley is just a bunch of chinks anyway.

----------


## Gerbil

^ And dont forget Nokia from that well known haven for non-aryans, Finland.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gerbil

I had a headhunter call me up once about working for them. Well I think it was them, all she asked was if I was interested in a rim job.

----------


## socal

> I had a headhunter call me up once about working for them. Well I think it was them, all she asked was if I was interested in a rim job.


But you went on to design the dildo phone instead eh?  

BlackBerry Z10 I'd built in North America fool. Nokia built in Europe?  neither is apple or Google

----------


## Gerbil

> BlackBerry Z10 I'd built in North America fool.


Designed in Canada - Built in Mexico. Actually - There are some made in the Canadian factory, but the vast majority come from Mexico.

http://forums.crackberry.com/blackbe...s-made-777634/

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is the BYOD surge in businesses that has killed RIM.
> 
> Even RIM realise it and are developing software for IOS & Android which will allow admins on BES to remotely manage and if necessary wipe their business data (only) from their users phones.
> 
> RIM is dead as a hardware manufacturer and will sink into complete obscurity if IOS/Android incorporate that same functionality into their O/S natively.


They are only about five years late with MDM (Mobile Device Management), and it's really only kids that use BBM - and they're giving that away.

Not that it matters because there are tons of free apps for SMS-type messaging now.

We're throwing them out and letting people choose from WP8, Android or iPhone. If you have the right MDM it doesn't matter what handset you give people.

And as handsets go, the Q10 and Z10 are decidedly behind the rest.

Plus their well reported global outages did untold damage to their reputation.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> Just being dense is not necessarily a positive
> 
> but RIM on if that is what makes you happy
> 
> 
> Sorry to put to rest your perverted joke but Rim is just an abbreviation. 
> ...


No it isn't. It's called Blackberry.

I'll be nice and stop you making a c u n t of yourself (again).




> RIM Changes Company Name to BlackBerry
> By Hugo Miller - Jan 30, 2013 6:25 PM GMT+0300
> Research In Motion Ltd. (RIM), taking the name of its best-known product, will now be known simply as BlackBerry, part of a comeback plan that includes unveiling a redesigned line of smartphones today.
> The new name has been approved by the board and the company will begin trading under the ticker BBRY on the Nasdaq Stock Market and BB in Toronto, Chief Marketing Officer Frank Boulben said in an interview. The change is designed to put the Waterloo, Ontario-based company’s iconic product at the heart of its corporate branding, he said.

----------


## Dillinger

Not surprising really, dumping  R.I.M as that was the name that took the blame for Blackberrys worldwide crash a couple of years back.

It's a bit like the headlines in the Canucks Rags  when Ben Johnson smashed the World 100 metres record........





> Canadian superstar wins gold in record time



The front page  one day later when he was stripped of his medal....














> African Immigrant in drug shame


 :Smile:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> BlackBerry Z10 I'd built in North America fool.
> 
> 
> Designed in Canada - Built in Mexico. Actually - There are some made in the Canadian factory, but the vast majority come from Mexico.
> 
> Where are your Z10s made - BlackBerry Forums at CrackBerry.com


Yes Gerbil I know. I took the battery out of my phone and found out.

Guess what....

*This is North America* 


 :smiley laughing:  :tieme:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


As I said a thousand times, BlackBerry was in some trouble. If you bought the stock in the lows of that trouble, you would walk away with a 30% gain. I don't even know where the stock is now but now is not the low point of the company like you think it is. 

The Z10 has done good enough to bring them back to relevancy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


Selling around a million Z10's has "done good enough" to stop them filing Chapter 11 and kept them a viable takeover target. Lenovo has been the favourite for a long time.

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


From the same wikipedia page you got your image:

_The term North America maintains various definitions in accordance with location and context. In English, North America may be used to refer to the United States and Canada together.[84] Alternatively, usage sometimes includes Greenland[67][68][69] and Mexico (as in the North American Free Trade Agreement),[65][68][73][74][75] as well as offshore islands._

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Gee, when Microsoft and Lenovo want to buy them then there is obviously something of value to be had.

Part of the reason the company got in toruble is because the owner and once CEO got too involved in trying to buy an NHL hockey team.

*Balsillie offers $212.5M to bring Coyotes to Ontario - CBC*



*Balsillie's bid to buy Predators hits snag - CBC*



*jim balsillie signs purchase agreement to buy pittsburgh*

*penguins*.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=494839‎

----------


## harrybarracuda

WTF are you on about, socal? They aren't in trouble because of the owner. They're in trouble because they smugly sat on their product and didn't notice Apple and Google stealing all their customers.

They honestly thought they could ride it out.

Worst management team EVER, second only to Nokia in my opinion. (Well OK, Enron is hard to beat).

Lenovo want them because if they do decide to move into any kind of service provisioning business it would be a reasonable fit and quite cheap.

But if they keep losing corporate customers at their current rate, they soon won't be worthy buying.

----------


## socal

> WTF are you on about, socal? They aren't in trouble because of the owner. They're in trouble because they smugly sat on their product and didn't notice Apple and Google stealing all their customers.
> 
> They honestly thought they could ride it out.
> 
> Worst management team EVER, second only to Nokia in my opinion. (Well OK, Enron is hard to beat).
> 
> Lenovo want them because if they do decide to move into any kind of service provisioning business it would be a reasonable fit and quite cheap.
> 
> But if they keep losing corporate customers at their current rate, they soon won't be worthy buying.


So you expected a small company from Waterloo Ontario was going to corner the smartphone market forever ? It is a feat in itself that they are still in it considering the size of these other companies. 

Lets see who still uses them.

*President Barack Obama* 

 The President of the United States, Barack Obama,  became known for his dependence on a BlackBerry device for  communication during his 2008 presidential campaign. Despite the  security issues, he insisted on using it even after inauguration.[50]  This was seen by some as akin to a "celebrity endorsement," which  marketing experts have estimated to be worth between $25 and $50  million.[51]

*Use by government forces* 

 An example is the West Yorkshire Police,  which has allowed the increase in the presence of police officers along  the streets and a reduction in public spending, given that each officer  could perform the work desk directly via the mobile device,[52] as well as in several other areas and situations.[53]  The US Federal Government and Department of Defense are also prominent  examples of BlackBerry device users, the latter agency even stating that  the BlackBerry smartphone is "essential for national security"[_citation needed_] because of the large number of BlackBerry users in the government. The high encryption standard of BlackBerry smartphones and the PlayBook tablet allow them to be the only consumer handheld devices certified for use by US Government agencies.
*Use by transportation staff* 

 In the United Kingdom, South West Trains and Northern Rail have issued BlackBerry devices to guards in order to improve the communication between control, guards and passengers.[54][55]

 In Canada, Toronto  and many other municipalities within Canada have issued BlackBerry  devices to most of its employees including but not limited to  transportation, technical, water and operations inspection staff and all  management staff in order to improve the communication between  contracted construction companies, its winter maintenance operations and  to assist and successfully organize multi-million dollar contracts. The  devices are the standard mobile device to receive e-mail redirected  from GroupWise. All Blackberry models also provide cellular voice  services. The City's e-mail environment is currently set up to support  "ONLY" Blackberry devices

*Other users* 

Eric Schmidt, Executive Chairman of Google, is a longtime BlackBerry user. Although smartphones running Google's Android mobile operating system compete with BlackBerry, Schmidt said in a 2013 interview that he uses a BlackBerry because he prefers its keyboard.[57]

The Italian criminal group known as the 'Ndrangheta was reported on February 2009 to have communicated overseas with the Gulf Cartel, a Mexican drug cartel, through the use of the BlackBerry, since the texts are "normally difficult to intercept".[58]

----------


## socal

Idp

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So you expected a small company from Waterloo Ontario was going to corner the smartphone market forever ?


At their peak, they were worth nearly $68 BILLION, and had 80 million subscribers (according to RIM). Small company, my arse.

Now they are worth a handful of billion and they've lost 8-9 million subscribers (and a shedload of money) in just over a year.

No business should rest on its laurels, it's not enough in consumer electronics, you have to constantly innovate.

IMO, like Nokia, they should have taken their handset strengths and created Android handsets. It's not like they're both making money out of advertising, so what difference would it have made, other than that they would have been able to offer a wanted product when demand started to grow.

They're probably doomed as a phone manufacturer. Maybe someone can do what Nokia employees did with Meego and try something new.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> So you expected a small company from Waterloo Ontario was going to corner the smartphone market forever ?
> 
> 
> At their peak, they were worth nearly $68 BILLION, and had 80 million subscribers (according to RIM). Small company, my arse.
> 
> Now they are worth a handful of billion and they've lost 8-9 million subscribers (and a shedload of money) in just over a year.
> ...


Hemroid is a childish looking , unsecured ,spamware, malware and virus and pleagued .

----------


## Gerbil

^ You must have typed that on your Blackbotty.

----------


## socal

> ^ You must have typed that on your Blackbotty.


Is that a slite against BB ? 

what do you have ?

----------


## Gerbil

Real men don't carry 'smart' phones.

----------


## socal

> Real men don't carry 'smart' phones.


Some people used to say that about cell phones. 

Do you have a cell phone ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> ^ You must have typed that on your Blackbotty.
> 
> 
> Is that a slite against BB ? 
> 
> what do you have ?


Looks like the Bilgeberry spill chucker doesn't work too well, does it?

 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> Real men don't carry 'smart' phones.


I can understand people get a bit insecure when they believe they are carrying a phone that is smarter than themselves.

----------


## Bettyboo

Beautiful...  :Smile: 

&, this works brilliantly too:

----------


## Dillinger

^ let's see some of your own shots Betty, you Ahmed and Mo in the hot tub

----------


## Bettyboo

That is me in the pink bikini. Here's another:



& another:



& another:



& a coliage I created:

----------


## Bettyboo

You can't do that with your Blackberry or iPhone...

Although, I hear that Samsung are now copying Sony by bringing out a waterproof S4; looks a bit naff though...



(actually, it looks ok)

----------


## jizzybloke

Nice tits Betty

----------


## socal

> Beautiful... 
> 
> &, this works brilliantly too:


Looks like Sony tried to adult it up as much as possible.

Whats with the anal prob ? waterproof ?

----------


## socal

> Nice tits Betty


you  are gay. what phone do you have ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Whats with the anal prob ? waterproof ?


No, it's not waterproof. It's a portable NFC speaker, rather expensive, but a blinding little creaature. I'm gonna get some NFC tags, and NFC-up me lifestylee.

----------


## jizzybloke

^^ Galaxy S3 and an S2.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Socal you have the gayest phone on TD. I was waiting to see if some sucker was going to pick up this piece of shit.

Should have known it would be you!

 :bananaman:

----------


## baldrick

> I'm gonna get some NFC tags, and NFC-up me lifestylee.


Taginfo is an NFC android app which can allow you to read cards with embedded NFC - some public transport and credit cards

the is a forum out there somewhere , german based I think , which gives info about surgically inserting nfc tags into your hands

----------


## Dillinger

Betty would need one of those NFC chips implanted up  his ringer and the receiver in Ahmed or Mo's dongle

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't wanna go that far with my NFC technology! Maybe a tag at home, so that my laptop, speaker, screen adapt as I walk in; maybe one at work for the same reason; maybe one in the car to set up the hands free, map, etc.

----------


## socal

> Socal you have the gayest phone on TD. I was waiting to see if some sucker was going to pick up this piece of shit.
> 
> Should have known it would be you!


Goes to show that you are just a BB hater. 

You would't admit that there is one good thing about the Z10 because you are a stubborn irrational , emotionally slanted cont.

And it is especially not gay. It looks very masculine and sharp in fact.

----------


## Bettyboo

> And it is especially not gay. It looks very masculine and sharp in fact.


So does Emma, but it's still gay...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Socal you have the gayest phone on TD. I was waiting to see if some sucker was going to pick up this piece of shit.
> 
> Should have known it would be you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't particularly a BB hater, we had a few hundred of them when they were useful.

But now they're shit and gay, so we're giving them back and getting better ones.

There are still a few people who hang on to Bilgeberry but they are mostly spotty teenagers who like the free messaging and are too dumb to realise you can do that on pretty well any phone, or people like yourself that are gayer than Liberace's poodle.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

About 4 years ago, all the girls at Thai unis had a Blackberry. Then, Line and Whatsapp came along and everyone got an iPhone. Then, Apple stopped innovating and the S2, S3 and Note took over. Now, the HTC One and Sony are battling with the S4 for their affections.

1) Socal is about 4 years behind Thai uni girls.
2) Socal will never be 4 inches inside a Thai uni girl with a Blackberry in hand... 

Here's another picture:

----------


## Bettyboo

Beautiful...

Only 1 true competitor really (I'd have been equally happy with this phone, although I'm not keen on the Sense overlay and Blinkfeed...):



I think this is Dillenger's phone:

----------


## socal

> About 4 years ago, all the girls at Thai unis had a Blackberry. Then, Line and Whatsapp came along and everyone got an iPhone. Then, Apple stopped innovating and the S2, S3 and Note took over. Now, the HTC One and Sony are battling with the S4 for their affections.
> 
> 1) Socal is about 4 years behind Thai uni girls.
> 2) Socal will never be 4 inches inside a Thai uni girl with a Blackberry in hand... 
> 
> Here's another picture:


Funny you mention uni thai girls. My thai girl from new York just got to Canada and we been going out. She told me to join Line. I'm sick of joining all of that shit. What's with thai girls and their communication shut

----------


## socal

> Beautiful...
> 
> Only 1 true competitor really (I'd have been equally happy with this phone, although I'm not keen on the Sense overlay and Blinkfeed...):
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Dillenger's phone:


Fuck is that phone ever a blackberry wanna be. It looks just like a white Z10

Sent on the new BlackBerry Z10

----------


## Gerbil

> Fuck is that phone ever a blackberry wanna be. It looks just like a white Z10
> 
> Sent with a cock up my arse


Quite.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> Fuck is that phone ever a blackberry wanna be. It looks just like a white Z10
> 
> Sent with a cock up my arse
> 
> 
> Quite.


The wit... the wit

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

:rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

Blackberries have silly keyboard things on them; BB are trying to look more like other smartphones, not the other way around...

Thais love Line. I use it everyday meself.

----------


## socal

> Blackberries have silly keyboard things on them; BB are trying to look more like other smartphones, not the other way around...
> 
> Thais love Line. I use it everyday meself.


The CEO of Google uses a BB cuz he likes the key board chisel dick.

----------


## Bettyboo

My dick is rather chiselled, thank you.

----------


## socal

Ha Ha Ha: IOS On DOD Networks?  Uh, Kind Of (Department of defense)
         Remember how people said that BlackBerry was "cooked" when the DOD  said they were going to likely approve Apple products -- and then did --  for use on their networks?
_There's a wee problem -- the conditions associated with that approval._
From BerryReview:No Safari browser (you have to use a containerized browser that will have far fewer features)No iMessageNo iTunesNo App Store (as in only apps the DoD allows on your device through their own App Store)Containerized segregated email clientNo Wi-Fi access on DoD Wi-Fi networks though you can use it at home or publiclyMust be connected to a MDM (Mobile Device Management) solutionThe  last point is one of the most interesting. To be able to use an iOS  device or Android device on the DoD network it must be hooked up to an  MDM. Currently the only approved MDM is BlackBerry Enterprise Service.
So if you want an *actual* device on a DOD network that you can use for *actual* things beyond access to  your DOD stuff there is only one choice of manufacturer that ships now and works: *The BlackBerry Z-10 and Q-10 devices.*
If you *really* want an iPhone you must use it connected to the BES (BlackBerry's!) management service *and  you cannot load general-purpose apps nor can you use Apple's messenger  client or full-featured browser and email system.  Not only that you  can't run it on DOD WiFi networks at all.*
The WiFi  restriction is interesting; this implies that DOD is unhappy with  something in their VPN capability.  It may be that the DOD wants  IPSEC/IKEv2 for security reasons and IOS doesn't offer it -- not sure.   Whatever it is, it's not good enough from their point of view.
But more to the point from a user perspective without the ability to run consumer apps and the browser* along with the IOS email and messaging systems* the entire reason to have such a device disappears!  Those capabilities are, basically, *why* people want the iPhone and iPAD in the first place.
In the meantime DOD approval for BB10 devices (Z-10 and Q-10 at present) *mandated Balance* (BlackBerry's dual-partition system for separating personal and work spaces) under the approved MDM (BES) *but placed no other restrictions* on the configuration.  Thus you can have your personal email, music and apps on the device *unrestricted*, and in addition it appears that you don't even have to *secure* the  personal partition if you don't want to (although you probably should  since you probably care about your personal data as well as your work  stuff.)
How about Knox, Samsung's "answer"?  It seems to be delayed  and thus exactly how (or if) it compares  against the Z-10 in the real  world and from an actual approval point of view is an unknown at the  present time.
I have to chuckle at those who thought the DOD was "leveling" the playing field. 
*In point of fact what DOD did was "allow" IOS devices on their networks if you first rip out their heart and brains, leaving a shell that happens to look like an iPhone in your hand, as they apparently found that IOS simply did not, in the real world, "make the grade" as-shipped.*
**
*Score one gigantic win for the Z-10 and BlackBerry.*

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, well we all know how that worked out, don't we?




> The Washington Post got the ball rolling with a story carrying the headline "Confidential report lists U.S. weapons system designs compromised by Chinese cyberspies."

----------


## socal

> Yes, well we all know how that worked out, don't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The Washington Post got the ball rolling with a story carrying the headline "Confidential report lists U.S. weapons system designs compromised by Chinese cyberspies."


So the Chinese do all their cyber work on BlackBerry?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Yes, well we all know how that worked out, don't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you allow access to mobile devices and don't secure the whole thing properly, there's an attack vector right there.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


The dept of defense picked BlackBerry. Which makes it the most secure phone in the world. Like it always has been.

You can stick with your toys. I'll side with the most advanced agencies in the world

----------


## Gerbil

> The dept of defense picked BlackBerry. Which makes it the most secure phone in the world. Like it always has been.
> 
> You can stick with your toys. I'll side with the most advanced agencies in the world


Lt. Col. Damien Pickart, a U.S. Defense Press Officer, told PCMag that Samsung's Android Knox-based mobile devices also passed muster for deployment on DoD networks.

"This is a significant step towards establishing a multi-vendor environment that supports a variety of state-of-the-art devices and operating systems," Pickart said.
He added that several more mobile devices and operating systems were currently being evaluated by the DoD.

Though BlackBerry's new mobile OS and devices based on it have passed the Pentagon's Defense Information Systems Agency's Security Technical Implementation Guides (STIG) review and approval process, Pickart emphasized that "today's decision does not result in product orders."

Passing the STIG process "establishes a configuration that allows a secure connection to DoD networks, which facilitates the process by eliminating the need for security reviews at the individual DoD organization level," he said.

"We are pleased to add Blackberry 10 and the Samsung Knox version of Android to our family of mobile devices supporting the Department of Defense. We look forward to additional vendors also participating in this process, further enabling a diversity of mobile devices for use within the department," Pickart said.

DOD Approves BlackBerry 10, Samsung's Android Knox | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The dept of defense picked BlackBerry. Which makes it the most secure phone in the world. Like it always has been.
> 
> You can stick with your toys. I'll side with the most advanced agencies in the world


The "most advanced agencies in the world" just admitted the Chinese have been hacking them for months, douchebag.

As for "the most secure phone in the world", one assumes you are either retarded or taking the piss. I'll assume the former, as usual.

Who knows, perhaps the Chinese used this exploit.

 :smiley laughing: 

BlackBerry Enterprise Servers vulnerable to TIFF Image based Exploit - The Hacker News

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> The dept of defense picked BlackBerry. Which makes it the most secure phone in the world. Like it always has been.
> 
> You can stick with your toys. I'll side with the most advanced agencies in the world
> 
> 
> The "most advanced agencies in the world" just admitted the Chinese have been hacking them for months, douchebag.
> ...


Gee, the chinks hacked the ONLY PHONE PERMITTED BY THE DOD. So how could they have hacked any other piece of apple or google shit when they didn't pass the test in the first place.

If the DOD used Google then Butterfly would have hacked it by now.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> The dept of defense picked BlackBerry. Which makes it the most secure phone in the world. Like it always has been.
> 
> You can stick with your toys. I'll side with the most advanced agencies in the world
> 
> 
> Lt. Col. Damien Pickart, a U.S. Defense Press Officer, told PCMag that Samsung's Android Knox-based mobile devices also passed muster for deployment on DoD networks.
> 
> ...


Must be connected to a MDM (Mobile Device Management) solutionThe   last point is one of the most interesting. *To be able to use an iOS   device or Android device on the DoD network it must be hooked up to an   MDM*. Currently the only approved MDM is BlackBerry Enterprise Service.

So if you want an *actual* device on a DOD network that you can use for *actual* things beyond access to  your DOD stuff there is only one choice of manufacturer that ships now and works: *The BlackBerry Z-10 and Q-10 devices.*

----------


## harrybarracuda

And that is why the Chinese love it so much. Easy fucking target.

 :rofl:

----------


## socal

> And that is why the Chinese love it so much. Easy fucking target.


If the BB  is an easy target then that means iTrash is even easier. So is google.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> And that is why the Chinese love it so much. Easy fucking target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the BB  is an easy target then that means iTrash is even easier. So is google.


If I was the DoD I wouldn't use Google either. Especially when I'm paying for this:




> ...the DoD has tapped a malware threat detection company called Invincea to develop a specialized and secure version of the Android operating system. The company has signed a $21.4 million contract with the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) and the US Army Research Laboratory (ARL).
> 
> The Mobile Armour project aims to expand work Invincea researchers already have done to secure the Android operating system for military use, security features that eventually can also be used by the commercial and consumer sectors, according to the company.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


So the US govt has to subsidize Google so it can catch up to Blackberry. 
 :smiley laughing: that's a fucking disgrace

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


It's fairly obvious why they chose Android you moron - it's open source.

Don't you know anything?

 ::chitown::

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Umm. No they chose BlackBerry. That was reported earlier.  :mid: 

Not hemroid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Open source... That has security written all over it. 

DOD hack app

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're like Buttplug, can't you read?




> Though BlackBerry's new mobile OS and devices based on it have passed the Pentagon's Defense Information Systems Agency's Security Technical Implementation Guides (STIG) review and approval process, *Pickart emphasized that "today's decision does not result in product orders."*
> Passing the STIG process "establishes a configuration that allows a secure connection to DoD networks, which facilitates the process by eliminating the need for security reviews at the individual DoD organization level," he said.
> "*We are pleased to add Blackberry 10 and the Samsung Knox version of Android to our family of mobile devices* supporting the Department of Defense. We look forward to additional vendors also participating in this process, further enabling a diversity of mobile devices for use within the department," Pickart said.


You're right about iPhones though. They aren't that dumb.

 :Smile:

----------


## socal

> You're like Buttplug, can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Though BlackBerry's new mobile OS and devices based on it have passed the Pentagon's Defense Information Systems Agency's Security Technical Implementation Guides (STIG) review and approval process, *Pickart emphasized that "today's decision does not result in product orders."*
> Passing the STIG process "establishes a configuration that allows a secure connection to DoD networks, which facilitates the process by eliminating the need for security reviews at the individual DoD organization level," he said.
> ...


what is this Google "knox " shit ? do you even know ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> You're like Buttplug, can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of Fort Knox? Can you read where it says "Samsung Knox", not "Google Knox".

Do you know how to use Google to search for "Samsung Knox" or shall I just post the link, you dumb little turd.

 :Smile: 

Pour yourself a coffee and read this, slowcal.

https://imagesrv.gartner.com/media-p...ung_issue2.pdf

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually I'll post it here, because it shows you how retarded Bilgeberry is by comparison.




> Samsung KNOX provides enterprise security features that enable business and personal content to coexist on the same handset. The user presses an icon that switches from Personal to Work use with no delay or reboot wait time. Knox will be fully compatible with Android and Google and will provide full separation of work and personal data on mobile devices. Samsung claims that the Knox service "addresses all major security gaps in Android."
> The Knox service is part of the company's Samsung for Enterprise (SAFE) offerings for smartphones and tablets. Samsung KNOX’s primary competitor is Blackberry Balance, a service that separates personal and work data, but Blackberry’s service does not include management of work space through containers in Active Directory and other features such as direct Office 365 and Exchange 2010, ActiveSync, iOS management, Single Sign-On, and complete customization for operability on Samsung device settings.
> The service's name, Samsung KNOX, is inspired by Fort Knox, the US military reservation in Kentucky noted as the secure storage location for the bulk of the nation’s gold bullion.

----------


## socal

> Actually I'll post it here, because it shows you how retarded Bilgeberry is by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Samsung KNOX provides enterprise security features that enable business and personal content to coexist on the same handset. The user presses an icon that switches from Personal to Work use with no delay or reboot wait time. Knox will be fully compatible with Android and Google and will provide full separation of work and personal data on mobile devices. Samsung claims that the Knox service "addresses all major security gaps in Android."
> The Knox service is part of the company's Samsung for Enterprise (SAFE) offerings for smartphones and tablets. Samsung KNOXs primary competitor is Blackberry Balance, a service that separates personal and work data, but Blackberrys service does not include management of work space through containers in Active Directory and other features such as direct Office 365 and Exchange 2010, ActiveSync, iOS management, Single Sign-On, and complete customization for operability on Samsung device settings.
> The service's name, Samsung KNOX, is inspired by Fort Knox, the US military reservation in Kentucky noted as the secure storage location for the bulk of the nations gold bullion.


BB comes DOD ready, right out of the box so
 :kma:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Actually I'll post it here, because it shows you how retarded Bilgeberry is by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And relies on Bilgeberry servers.....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Which the DOD deemed more secure then any other  :mid:

----------


## Looper

The most important thing about the Experia Z is that it is not gay.

It is an angular and purposeful black manphone.

The Galaxy S series has lost its way stylistically since the iconic S2 and is now a confirmed slim, soft coloured and curved girlyphone.


(Post Script: I was halfway through this post when I went to rip a force 9 snorter and followed through into a brand new pair of boxer shorts that I just bought yesterday. Haven't done that for years. Sod's law it has to be brand new pair. Friggin pisser that was  :Sad:  )

----------


## Dillinger

Nice to see you getting this thread back on track pooper
haha my keyboard on this zl just chucked that word in instead of looper, honestly 
how smart is that?   :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> The most important thing about the Experia Z is that it is not gay.
> 
> It is an angular and purposeful black manphone.
> 
> The Galaxy S series has lost its way stylistically since the iconic S2 and is now a confirmed slim, soft coloured and curved girlyphone.
> 
> 
> (Post Script: I was halfway through this post when I went to rip a force 9 snorter and followed through into a brand new pair of boxer shorts that I just bought yesterday. Haven't done that for years. Sod's law it has to be brand new pair. Friggin pisser that was  )


Just shake out the lumps and turn 'em inside out, sorted.

----------


## socal

> The most important thing about the Experia Z is that it is not gay.
> 
> It is an angular and purposeful black manphone.
> 
> The Galaxy S series has lost its way stylistically since the iconic S2 and is now a confirmed slim, soft coloured and curved girlyphone.
> 
> 
> (Post Script: I was halfway through this post when I went to rip a force 9 snorter and followed through into a brand new pair of boxer shorts that I just bought yesterday. Haven't done that for years. Sod's law it has to be brand new pair. Friggin pisser that was  )


 :rofl:  

Another thing is that those Samsung screens break with one drop. Most girls even manage to break  Samsung screens. I would still take them over apple though.

----------


## Bettyboo

Looper is a real man - a man's man!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ have you seen "that thread" he did ?  :Smile:

----------


## socal

Where is betty that gay

----------


## Bettyboo

I am in gayland with the gaylords having an extremely gay time, in 3G.

----------


## Dillinger

Why the big thing about 3G ?
Most bars, evenn the Gay ones have wi-fi nowadays

----------


## harrybarracuda

Handy if you spend all your time in bars I suppose.

----------


## socal

I had to give up the BB Z10 because I got a free work phone now  . 
Now I joined the Iphag club. That's the only units they use at my work. Fuck time to sell my BB z10. I'm going to miss it.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Fag.

----------


## socal

> ^ Fag.


why a m i a fag for getting a free work phone which happens to be an apple pos?

----------


## Dillinger

this is why you're a fag




> time to sell my BB z10. I'm going to miss it.


 :Gay:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Going from one gay phone to an even gayer one.

Fuck me socal, if there was a street called Homo street, in Gaytown, in Minceshire, in Queerland, on the planet Poofter, you'd be from it.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

The Sony Xperia Z upgrade/new top phone coming next month (sep 4 launch) should be the dog's bollocks... Having said that, pretty happy with the one I have.

----------


## socal

> Going from one gay phone to an even gayer one.
> 
> Fuck me socal, if there was a street called Homo street, in Gaytown, in Minceshire, in Queerland, on the planet Poofter, you'd be from it.


You were talking up iPhones earlier in the thread you fucking phony !

This slimy little ficking thing is falling out of my hands . Texting and driving is a bitch

----------


## socal

> The Sony Xperia Z upgrade/new top phone coming next month (sep 4 launch) should be the dog's bollocks... Having said that, pretty happy with the one I have.


If you get a new phone just because one is coming out then you are worse then a Japanese school girl. 

The new htc is better , z10 is best

----------


## socal

Are you FUCKING serious ? This fuckin keyboard has a Return button rather then an enter button. Just like those joke show apple computers I had in elementary school. What a joke. Trying to hard to be different

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Having said that, pretty happy with the one I have.


Don't they have 4G in the dunes yet?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Going from one gay phone to an even gayer one.
> 
> Fuck me socal, if there was a street called Homo street, in Gaytown, in Minceshire, in Queerland, on the planet Poofter, you'd be from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do what? Where was that then?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


You were saying that the company you work for (home depot?) uses iPhone cuz they are the best blah blah. In the thread

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


No I didn't, you moron, I said we gave our users the choice of S3, Note II, Lumia and iphone. A few of them chose the iphone because they're as gay as you. 

Once they saw the S4 they've been bleating ever since.

Personally I chose the S4.

I also said we got rid of the screamingly homosexual blackberry completely.

Get your facts right, you idiot.

 ::chitown::

----------


## baldrick

> Get your facts right, you idiot.


don't be silly - 'tis one of the things that gives us our daily snigger

butters has tapered off a bit , but his rectally stretched partner likes to take up the slack

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Hardware stores are getting high tech eh...

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Get your facts right, you idiot.
> 
> 
> don't be silly - 'tis one of the things that gives us our daily snigger
> 
> butters has tapered off a bit , but his rectally stretched partner likes to take up the slack


Harry praises iPhag and Google throughout the thread my friend....

----------


## socal

Got into it with my Thai lady friend about it...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

BB means backdoor buttsurfing ? yes ?

----------


## socal

> BB means backdoor buttsurfing ? yes ?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Got into it with my Thai lady friend about it...


Is your mum called Ellis? Does she know you're using her phone to set up dogging sessions with adults?

----------


## jizzybloke

Can't even send a few texts without bringing up ladyboys, socal have you come out to family and friends yet or just on TD?

----------


## baldrick

whitnall is asking about bent phones in the lounge

maybe you can help him socal

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


No Harry doesn't, you faecal freak, I wouldn't touch Apple crap with a shitty stick as everyone knows.

Now Google, yes I have several Android devices.

Did you fail reading comprehension?

----------


## socal

> Can't even send a few texts without bringing up ladyboys, socal have you come out to family and friends yet or just on TD?


She is a Thai. She is the one who randomly mentions them  so I thought the comment fit.

Dont expect me to join your team anytime sooon Jizz hound

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


No I just read through the whole thread. You were sucking off steve jobs flaccid dick

----------


## socal

> whitnall is asking about bent phones in the lounge
> 
> maybe you can help him socal


says the chief marketing strategist of the dildo phone :rofl:

----------


## socal

> Subject: Reply to your "BlackBerry Z10 " Ad on Kij
> Date: Thu, 22 Aug 2013 1156 -0700
> 
>                  Hello! The following is a reply to your "BB Z10" Ad on Kijiji:         
> 
> *From: Ryan()                                                                I'm not interested in the case, but I can offer $300.
> **Ok. I'll let the ad run a little more yet ....*


-Got a $300 offer for my used Z10. Im not selling for that cheap

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No I just read through the whole thread. You were sucking off steve jobs flaccid dick


If you're talking about your favourite hobby of swallowing jizz, I think you'll find it's your bum chum Butterfly who has an iPhone, cretin.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> No I just read through the whole thread. You were sucking off steve jobs flaccid dick
> 
> 
> If you're talking about your favourite hobby of swallowing jizz, I think you'll find it's your bum chum Butterfly who has an iPhone, cretin.


i dont thing Buttters likes apple if i recall corectly

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


Yes strangely he has iShit.




> -Got a $300 offer for my used Z10. Im not selling for that cheap


You sell your arse for less than that, what you on about.

----------


## socal

Under the terms of the agreement, Microsoft will pay EUR  3.79 billion to purchase substantially all of Nokias Devices &  Services business, and EUR 1.65 billion to license Nokias patents, for a  total transaction price of EUR 5.44 billion in cash. Microsoft will  draw upon its overseas cash resources to fund the transaction. The  transaction is expected to close in the first quarter of 2014, subject  to approval by Nokias shareholders, regulatory approvals and other  closing conditions.
My opinion?  *Sell the stock this morning into the ramp.*
There  may be more to this, but I wouldn't take the bet.  Further, Microsoft  has destroyed damn near everything it has touched when it comes to  hardware and "mobile", and has a *long history* of overpaying for acquisitions.
This  is not to say that I'm not happy this morning (I had a small,  speculative position in Nokia and have had a for a while) but I'll be  cashing it since it just skyrocketed in value by 40%.
Bears make money, bulls make money *and pigs get slaughtered.*
I've  posted my "PDA" breakdown here at Ticker Central (the number of unique  users on various mobile devices) and the fact of the matter is that  despite the claims of various people who claim to "survey" the sales  market for mobile device this is what I see here (as of this morning):
  Android46.06%iPhone44.79%Legacy BlackBerry3.96%BlackBerry 103.40%Windows Phone1.54%Nokia/Symbian0.15%Legacy WinMo0.05%Windows Mobile0.02%Yeah.  Windows Phone has been out for a couple of *years* and yet both the BlackBerry 10 (the new phones that "nobody uses") *and* the Legacy BlackBerry devices *each* have more than double the use here than Windows Phone.
I think this is a stupid deal and a 100% loss for Microsoft a few years down the road *but* I'll turn the gift horse into stew meat and glue rather than look it in the mouth.
_PS:  I think this is positive for BlackBerry as well; if Nokia can manage to  get someone to pay up like this then something's cooking in Waterloo.   Expect something coming out of there within the next month or two,  whether you think it's sane or not._

----------


## harrybarracuda

Socal you need to buy some glasses, can't you see the thread already open?!

----------


## Bettyboo

I might turn this into a Sony Xperia Z Hitomi thread later today...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Fag!

----------


## Dillinger

What's this Hitomi thingy ?

Those Sony's are shit, goddam ugly design and the speaker sounds tinny as fuck. Theyre too quiet in-ear also and need to be rooted to be able to get a decent volume

And the bastards have a shit locating service My Xperia which they allow you to wipe off the phone after it goes M.I.A so you can never find the cnuting thing again

Fock you Sony and you Noi ya filthy bitch

----------


## Bettyboo

^ reminds me of a Portishead tune...

Xperia™ Z1
5" FHD Triluminos Display
20.7MP 1/2.3" Sony G-Lens
FHD Video Recording
Exmor RS
HDR...
Quad-Core 2.2GHz Krait 400
Snapdragon 800 Series
Adreno 330
IP 55 and 58 certified dust and water proof
Battery 3000mAh
Front camera 2MP FHD Exmor R
8.5mm thin
170g
Camera button
4G LTE 



https://www.facebook.com/SXperiaZ1

----------


## harrybarracuda

Quad core? How quaint.....

----------


## Bettyboo

You know you want one, Árry, none of that crap plastic rubbish from Samsung/LG/Hyundai/Kia; you can drop it in your pint glass - doesn't get any better than that.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog



----------


## baldrick

> Noi ya filthy bitch


like the sound of her - do you have her phone number ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A better camera and video is always good - so the new Hitomi is nice. I use the camera and video a lot on me Xperia Z. A good front camera is also useful (I use that lots too; pics, vdo calls, check me hair  :Smile:  ). A dedicated camera button is a good improvement, I wish mine had it. They have got rid of the headphone socket external flap, which is good. The camera software is improved. It comes with Android 4.3, and it's even more waterproof with better graphics. And, an improved screen which should be as good if not better than any available. Lots of good improvements.

The other areas of improvement I'd like are: better battery life and better external speakers (the sound is excellent on my Denon headphones) - which it may well prove to have.

All-in-all, good upgrades to the Xperia Z, immho... The new king of the smartphones, but probably only for a few months. BTW, have you noticed how many Xperia Z are around; loads, it is selling very well. Still lots of S3/4 (can't tell the difference...) and Notes, plus iTards. But, not many HTC Ones which is weird as it's an excellent phone; still not available in Oman, so...

----------


## Dillinger

^ HO NA MI 


jeez :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

Hee to Mee ?  :Smile: 

maybe have to change the name for the thai release

----------


## Dillinger

mmmm hee wan

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A dedicated camera button is a good improvement, I wish mine had it.


Even my bargain basement Nokia WP has one of them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> maybe have to change the name for the thai release


The Sony _Naa Hee_

----------


## socal

> A better camera and video is always good - so the new Hitomi is nice. I use the camera and video a lot on me Xperia Z. A good front camera is also useful (I use that lots too; pics, vdo calls, check me hair  ). A dedicated camera button is a good improvement, I wish mine had it. They have got rid of the headphone socket external flap, which is good. The camera software is improved. It comes with Android 4.3, and it's even more waterproof with better graphics. And, an improved screen which should be as good if not better than any available. Lots of good improvements.
> 
> The other areas of improvement I'd like are: better battery life and better external speakers (the sound is excellent on my Denon headphones) - which it may well prove to have.
> 
> All-in-all, good upgrades to the Xperia Z, immho... The new king of the smartphones, but probably only for a few months. BTW, have you noticed how many Xperia Z are around; loads, it is selling very well. Still lots of S3/4 (can't tell the difference...) and Notes, plus iTards. But, not many HTC Ones which is weird as it's an excellent phone; still not available in Oman, so...


Still no Dept of defence security clearance  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Maybe, but it has great big tits!




> ^ HO NA MI 
> 
> 
> jeez


Stick _Honami_ and _Hitomi_ into Google pic search and see which cums out better...



I like this phone. If I'd taken the job in Saudi then I'd be getting one next month. Here in Oman, I'll have to wait til it has been out a few months and the price has dropped, then sell me Xperia Z before I can buy one...  :Sad: 

BTW, I've got some cans of San Miguel pale pilsen, and even though I don't like Pilsner, this is not bad. Cost 40 baht per 500ml can; can't be getting that in Saudi...  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Is she real?

She looks like she was created using a beta release of some Pixar software that has been installed on an unsupported platform!

----------


## Bettyboo

You're dropping the ball, Looper - Hitomi is the future of all things wonderful...

----------


## baldrick

is the  hee to mee a clam shell phone ?

----------


## socal

> Maybe, but it has great big tits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me a half chub just before work fucker

----------


## Bettyboo

^only a 'half chub', are you gay or what???  :Smile:

----------


## socal

> ^only a 'half chub', are you gay or what???


I whacked off a few hours before and still got a half chub

----------


## Dillinger

^ too much information there guys  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm just about to whack off just thinking about Socal's 'half-chum' and Dills thoughts on the issue. Adding in Emma, an Australis Note 3, Stoker's joy at Stoke's recent sadism and Mr Slap's drunken 'bugger me boys before I wake up and enjoy it' exploits... It doesn't get any better than this; now, where has that goat hidden itself, fukin tease!

(I'd add NR, but now she's a married woman...)

----------


## Dillinger

oooh Neon yellow, suits you sir







> Sony Xperia Z1 f finally does the 'mini' thing properly
> 
> It's no surprise to hear that the Sony Xperia Z1 is the latest high-end handset to be given the “mini” treatment – it seems to be compulsory these days, after all.
> 
> But what does come as a surprise – and a pleasant one, too – is confirmation that the Xperia Z1 f, as it's seemingly called, could finally have delivered what we want from a “mini” handset: the same spec, but in a smaller package.
> 
> 
> So far the trend has been for “mini”-branded smartphones to come not just with downsized physical dimensions, but reduced specs too, with the result being a “mini” device that had little beyond the name in common with its full-size namesake.
> 
> ...

----------


## Bettyboo

The z1f could be the baby for me...  :Smile:

----------


## socal

> The z1f could be the baby for me...


Is it cum proof too ? :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

depends how salty it is, aparently

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^

It is waterproof, yes. (well, I presume so, it may not be...)

How's the z10 getting along, Socal - there's a few million in a Canadian storage facility going dusty...

----------


## withnallstoke

Here you go Bettsy.

Rack yourself senseless on this phone porn vid.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks Withers - that truly is a phone of Hitomi proportions; it's massive!

I'm exhausted after managing that baby...

----------


## klong toey

Protect your home button.

Underpants for Phones Offer Much Needed Protection and Giggles

----------


## rebbu

> Protect your home button.
> 
> Underpants for Phones Offer Much Needed Protection and Giggles


That's got to be Betty in the check shirt. Look he's even got his avataron the line app  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^ that is good; hard to deny...

Here is the best 'little phone' out; pisses all over the iTard for plenty less money; same size:



I may get a pink one for the missus, and if she doesn't want it...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

sony announced a T2 ultra - 6 inch display  
Xperia

seems though they decided a flash was a good idea




> 13-megapixel camera with pulsed LED flash and auto focus


but may have fcuked up with the battery - 24 minutes talk time ????

----------


## Bettyboo

^the flash would be a good idea. Battery levels are not great, tis true. Although that talktime seems wrong. Funnily enough, although it's not particularly funny, the worst bit of these touchscreen phones is actually making a call. I very rarely make a call, and when I do it's nowhere near as good a user experience as a cheap nokia with buttons...

I think the Z1 compact should have a really good battery life; I'm increasingly thinking that's the best option for me. I like to xperia z, have had zero problems and it still looks like new. But, it's just a tad too big for me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ And it's shit.

S4 or Nexus 5 is the way to go.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

And looks boring as fok. I had a look at the ZR the other day  only 1299 myr. but it felt like there was no weight in it after using an iphone and moto g. A really bland lightweight square black rectangle of a phone is the sony. The compact gets here in February the guy told me. By that time though Sony would surely have missed the boat as the next gen of smartfones are released

----------


## baldrick

> Although that talktime seems wrong


I expect it is meant to say 24 hours or some such nonsense - will be changed when someone notices

I do like the direction sony is moving in with its big screen , pen enabled , ruggedised units - just need a good battery.

but it is sony , and no matter how much I admire their engineering division , their marketing and entertainment arm can get fcuked by withnall and die




> ^ And it's shit.


harry the subtle troll

----------

